# Rack ID



## fat tire trader (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello,
Does anyone know what bike this rack is from?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Jan 28, 2018)

IMHO It has the Murray StratoFlite/AstroFlite vibe somewhere between 1958-68ish


----------

